# New Canadian Coast Guard ship 'Vladykov'



## GAP (28 Aug 2012)

New Canadian Coast Guard ship 'Vladykov'
28 Aug 2012
Article Link


Keith Ashfield, Minister of Fisheries and Oceans Canada, has officially welcomed the new Canadian Coast Guard Ship 'Vladykov' to St. John’s.

The CCGS Vladykov is a near shore fishery research vessel named after the late Professor Vadim Dimitrievitch Vladykov, a scientist who contributed significantly to the study of fish biology in Canada and helped plan and build the Aquarium du Québec.

CCGS Vladykov is an $18m investment into the Canadian Coast Guard fleet and fishery science in Newfoundland and Labrador. In addition, the Government of Canada has committed more than $1.4bn to the Coast Guard over the past six years, including new mid-shore patrol vessels, scientific research vessels, a new hovercraft and Canada’s first polar icebreaker. Major repair work has been completed on 40 Canadian Coast Guard vessels and the acquisition of 98 new small craft and boats. The Economic Action Plan 2012 has also signalled further significant investments to the Canadian Coast Guard to revitalise the Canadian Coast Guard Fleet.

The CCGS Vladykov is a versatile fishery research vessel capable of deploying many types of equipment, including various types of trawls, scallop drags, remote operating vehicles, camera sleds, plankton nets, acoustic and geophysical survey equipment and water sampling arrays.

The vessel has a secondary capacity for search and rescue, environmental response to pollution incidents and support to other federal, provincial and municipal government agencies in response to law enforcement and humanitarian requests.
end


----------



## chrisf (28 Aug 2012)

The Vladykov looks pretty swanky on the outside, rumor has it it's predecessor the Shamook was a tad bit more comfortable for the crew... which is odd considering the current trend in ship design is more comfort, not less.


----------



## medicineman (28 Aug 2012)

Maybe it's lack of comfort is in keeping with the Russian name... ;D

MM


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2012)

Was this a new build or a rebuild of an existing ship?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Aug 2012)

It would appear it is new:
http://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/59276


----------

